

Ask HN: What is the best RPC method over HTTP nowadays? - Walkman

We need to develop a simple access control web service, which handles user login&#x2F;logout, check-in, check-out and access persmission checking. It&#x27;s clearly does not fit in REST style, because there will be no resources and the service will handle business logic.<p>What is the best way to do this over HTTPS nowadays, especially if the service is written in Python? Is it JSON-RPC, XML-RPC, SOAP? Why?
======
mreiland
Json coupled with HTTP verbs should do just fine.

Is there something you're needing that won't be served with this? federation
of some sort perhaps?

------
jtchang
Use POST. specify an "action=login". That's it. If you are using django
tastypie and django rest framework have a way to do RPC.

However can I suggest you try to do it in a REST-like manner?

User login and logout is kind of like Session management. You can create,
update, delete Session objects.

------
RaitoBezarius
There is also Autobahn which can provide you RPC and PubSub over WebSocket.

